# Arbeitsspeicher Problem 16GB aber nur 7,96GB verwendbar



## Duckbuster1983 (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal zum schnelleren Verständnis, meine Systemdaten:
AMD FX 8350
AsRock Mainboard 970 Extrem3 R2.0
16 GB A-Data DDR3 1600 (alle 4 sind gleich 4x4)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 750TI OC

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Meinem Arbeitsspeicher zeigt mir im System Fenster das ich 16 GB installiert habe aber nur  7,96 GB verwendbar sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er zeigt mir im Taskmanager immer an, dass er 8GB für Hardware reserviert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in den Startoptionen sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso dieses Problem auftritt.
Da ich auch der Meinung bin das es vor meiner Windows Neu Installation nicht so war. Windows 10 64bit Pro habe ich erst seit gut einer Woche frisch auf dem System. Ohne irgendwelche Utility Programme oder dergleichen.
Das einzige was ich raus gefunden habe ist, dass wenn ich die Ram Riegel nach und nach wieder einbaue (sprich 1. einbauen, Neustart, Runterfahren, 2. einbauen usw.), dann beginnt der Fehler erst ab dem dritten Ram Slot. Ich habe alle Ram Riegel durchgetestet auf Slot 1 und 2. Da läuft alles einwandfrei. Nur wenn ich dann in den 3. und 4. Slot einen Ram Riegel stecke, dann wird der zwar erkannt aber als nicht "verwendbar" deklariert (geht dann über in Für Hardware reserviert) . Ist dann der Slot bzw Slots kaputt, oder an was liegt es ?
Ich habe schon unzählige Foren durchgelesen, aber keine Lösung gefunden. Da ich alles gemacht habe was ich ausprobieren konnte. Ich bin Ratlos, muss jetzt ein neues Board her ?

Mein jetziges Board erkennt alle Riegel soweit ich das beurteilen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in CPU-Z sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Riegel im Single Mode laufen. Normalerweise müssten sie im Dual Mode laufen.

Vielleicht, hat ja jemand eine Idee woran es liegt. Wäre super. Ansonsten muss ich wohl mal ein anderes Mainboard kaufen.

MfG


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2017)

a) Was sagt der Bios-Post. Dort wird die Menge die das Bios erkennt an Windows übergeben
Bios-Post ist das hier: ATA Security eXtension BIOS -- P.O.S.T. und Systemkonfiguration
b) Mit MSconfig oder BDCEdit an den Startoptionen von Windows gespielt? Das sind Begrenzer und nicht "benutzen" bitte. Jede Änderung die Du dort gemacht hast wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## Duckbuster1983 (20. Juni 2017)

Bei mir wird kein Bios-Post angezeigt. Es kommt das AsRock Logo und rechts unten steht dann welche Tasten ich für welche Option drücken muss. z.B. F2 Setup usw.

Die MSconfig habe ich unberührt gelassen und für BDCEdit habe ich auch nichts weiter festgelegt, nur einmal anzeigen lassen (bdcedit /v). Aber die Option die den Fehler, laut anderem Forum, beheben sollte, habe ich gar nicht gehabt.
Deswegen bin ich ja so Ratlos.


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2017)

Schalt das Logo aus. Gibt ne Option dafür im Bios.
Weiß auch nicht warum das nicht jeder als erstes macht wenn er sein Bios einrichtet^^
Der Post ist informativer als das Logo. Das ist nur Deko.


----------



## amdahl (20. Juni 2017)

Boote ein Live-Linux und schau ob das Problem da auch besteht. Dann weißt du wenigstens ob es ein Hardware- oder ein Software-Problem ist. Single-channel trotz 4 DIMMs spricht eher für Hardware.


----------



## Duckbuster1983 (20. Juni 2017)

Ich habe die Deko entfernt 

da steht das  Memory : 16384 MB


Hallo amdahl:
werde ich nachher mal testen und wenn dort auch nur knappe 8 GB angezeigt werden, liegt es an der Hardware ?


----------



## Piri (20. Juni 2017)

Das ASRock Logo lässt sich im UEFI unter Boot, Full Screen Logo, Disabeld abschalten.


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2017)

Duckbuster1983 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Deko entfernt
> 
> da steht das  Memory : 16384 MB



Das sollte die Summe sein, die an Windows übergeben wird. Bin gespannt was der Linux-Gegentest ergibt. Den hätte ich auch angeraten.


----------



## Duckbuster1983 (20. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Das sollte die Summe sein, die an Windows übergeben wird. Bin gespannt was der Linux-Gegentest ergibt. Den hätte ich auch angeraten.



Ich werde das nachher Testen, muss jetzt erst einmal weg. Denke gegen 15 - 16 Uhr hab ich das getetstet. Einfach Live CD booten und in Linux Systemdaten abfragen, oder muss ich beim Booten auf etwas achten ?


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2017)

Solange Du ein 64-Bit-Linux bootest ... einfach bis zum Desktop durch.
Console aufmachen und Free in die Eingabeaufforderrung tippen.


----------



## Duckbuster1983 (20. Juni 2017)

So da bin ich wieder,

bin jetzt mit einer Linux x64 Version online und wenn ich in der Console "Free" eingebe kommt folgenedes: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seh ich das jetzt richtig, dass auch hier nur 8 GB benutzt werden ?


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2017)

So ist es.
Dein Problem liegt nicht an Windows/Linux, sondern an Deiner Hardware.

Schon die Riegel einzeln getestet? Bios-Reset?


----------



## amdahl (20. Juni 2017)

...oder vielleicht irgendwas mit RAMdisks rumgespielt?


----------



## Duckbuster1983 (20. Juni 2017)

Sowas hatte ich schon befürchtetet, dass es an meiner Hardware liegt. 
Heisst im Klartext das ein Riegel kaputt ist, wobei ich das ausschließen kann, da ich alle Riegel durch getetstet habe auf Slot A1.
Dann hat mein Mainboard einen ab bekommen ?
Was mir aber einfach nicht in den Kopf will, wieso werden im BIOS alle Riegel erkannt, am Anmachen steht auch was von 16 GB, im Windows Task Manager steht auch 16 GB. Überall steht was von 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, aber es werden nur 8GB "freigegeben" ?
Dann soll er doch gleich gar nix anzeigen, oder nur 12 GB. Ahhh man, das regt auf, sorry.
Und zu guter letzt hab ich ja im Slot A1 und A2 die Riegel getestet, wird immer 8 GB voll angezeigt. Sobald ich einen Riegel, egal welchen, in den Slot B1 oder B2 mit einsteckem, werden die 4GB bzw 8 GB "reserviert"
Normalerweise ist meine DualChannel Belegung laut Handbuch A1 - B1 und A2 - B2. Nur wie gesagt, sobald ich etwas in die B Slots stecke wird es nicht mehr "freigegeben".

Hardwaredefekt ?! O.o

zu amdahl:
Nein habe nicht mit RAMdisks rumgespielt 


UPDATE 21.06.2017
Ich habe mir ein neues Board gekauft und beim Ausbau des alten Boards habe ich festgestellt das bei der CPU ein PIN an der Ecke abgebrochen ist. Ich gehe ganz stark davon aus das es damit zu tun hat. Soweit läuft die CPU noch, bin ich gerade mit on. Morgen kann ich mehr sagen, dann kommt die neue CPU. Berichte dann.


----------



## Duckbuster1983 (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

das Ergebnis sieht so aus, dass nun alles wieder so funktioniert wie es soll.
Es lag wirklich an dem einen PIN der an der CPU abgebrochen ist. 

Vielleicht Hilft mein Ergebnis ja auch jemand anderem


----------

